# Usernames



## jgozza (Feb 24, 2012)

My username is just name related but wondered on how you picked your usernames.
If they are golf related was this how you were playing at the time ie: hacker, slicer etc - (dont know if these are real usernames).


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 24, 2012)

Mine is meant to sound like an eighties TV series. Along the lines of blue thunder, airwolf, streethawk etc. I grew up watching these programmes. I've used it for several years on all the forums I frequent. It's just naff enough not to be used by anybody else.


----------



## JamesR (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm a TYGG


----------



## One Planer (Feb 24, 2012)

My forum name IS my name.

I like simple.


----------



## wolfie (Feb 24, 2012)

I get WOLFIE as a nickname as WOLF is the first half of my surname.


----------



## Slicer30 (Feb 24, 2012)

there are a few slicers on here now.

Thankfully I might need to change mine from slicer, as I seemed to have controlled it for now.  I might change it to Duffer, Shanker or Topper though


----------



## chrisd (Feb 24, 2012)

my real name is Homer J Simpson but that was already taken


----------



## wull (Feb 24, 2012)

mine is my name so nice and simple,won't forget it anytime soon either....well i hope not:mmm:


----------



## Aztecs27 (Feb 24, 2012)

I played American Football for the Bristol Aztecs. My playing number was #27. Simples.


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 24, 2012)

Hobbits have hairy feet. I have hairy feet. Therefore I'm a Hobbit


----------



## harvey4banger (Feb 24, 2012)

My motocross bike was called Harvey and it was a 4 banger, so harvey4banger


----------



## CrapHacker (Feb 24, 2012)

Guess !


----------



## Monty_Brown (Feb 24, 2012)

When I was a young scamp, my mum used to call me Timothy Titus Montague Brown. The Tim bit is real as its my name, but the rest is made up. No idea why.

Kinda like it though, so use it now and again, hence the Monty Brown. Only problem on a golf site is that peopel might think I'm a fan of the large-breasted male golfer. (although I quite like him on balance)


----------



## bladeplayer (Feb 24, 2012)

Play with blades & always have , hence bladeplayer , wanted to just use Blade , then people would be expecting some cool good looking half man , half vampire , sword wielding , black guy at the forum meets  .. as i dont meet any of the criteria i decided against it ...

Edited .. ok well im been bombarded with PM's here telling me  that i am cool & good looking so , i dont meet some of the above criteria .............................................................:rofl:

Who would have thought you can PM yourself eh ha ha ha  

The sword wielding has been sorted with the authorities


----------



## ScienceBoy (Feb 24, 2012)

Well across other forums I have mainly golf related names, which are fairly unique there, here I wanted something non golfy.

I work as a Scientist, I have always loved science. I am male hence the boy bit...

I also kind of half stole it from the american TV show F.R.I.E.N.D.S where Ross as a kid wrote a comic called ScienceBoy.

I really like it, this is now my main forum so I like being called ScienceBoy but my mum has yet to make it a habit. At forum meets its usually shortened to SB as thats quicker... 

I have a sneaky suspicion thatto those who attended East Brighton last year SB means Society Bandit!


----------



## john0 (Feb 24, 2012)

Because my names Tony!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 24, 2012)

wolfie said:



			I get WOLFIE as a nickname as WOLF is the first half of my surname.
		
Click to expand...

Wolfswinkel???? Are you the footballer?

Or

Wolfgang Wolf, who was the Wolfsburg football team manager.

Or big bad, if so I'll get off now.

I'm sure youv'e heard them all before. 

Mine is because of my football team and the obvious golf reference, although its been weeks since I've had one.


----------



## NWJocko (Feb 24, 2012)

I live in the North West and as soon as I moved down here 8 years or so ago was called Jocko from my first training session with the footy team.

In hindsight I should have gone for William Wallace......


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Feb 24, 2012)

Mine's is a name mentioned in a line by George in Blackadder Goes Forth.

I remember laughing so hard that I wee'd a little.


----------



## sona (Feb 24, 2012)

Mine is the name of my old boat. I started playing golf again when I was not fit enough to sail anymore.


----------



## Pants (Feb 24, 2012)

Mine describes my game perfectly.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 24, 2012)

I don't do fairways.....


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 24, 2012)

My First Name is Patrick and my highest not out score in Cricket was 148


----------



## richart (Feb 24, 2012)

StrangelyBrown said:



			Mine's is a name mentioned in a line by George in Blackadder Goes Forth.

I remember laughing so hard that I wee'd a little.
		
Click to expand...

A Trinity Tiddler ? Thought you might have gone for Bum-Fluff. What a great programme, and such a sad end.

Mine is is a mix of first and last names, and not that I can't spell Richard.


----------



## daymond (Feb 24, 2012)

Mine is my surname. Should have gone anonymous with Old Git:ears:


----------



## swanny32 (Feb 24, 2012)

Nickname I have had since the year dot, 32 is my lucky number......no idea why.


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm a Hacker and I play at Wishaw


----------



## UpminsterGas11 (Feb 24, 2012)

I live in Upminster Essex, i'm a gashead(Bristol Rovers Fan) and i registered last year.


----------



## anotherdouble (Feb 24, 2012)

I am used to getting 2 over par during a round on alot of holes hence the name. And no its not coz i drink alot.


----------



## arnieboy (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm Arnold Palmer's grandson....... not really!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 24, 2012)

Philip is my name and I used to do quite a bit of online gaming where you dont shoot someone, you Frag them
Hence "PhilTheFragger"

One called Phil who Frags

Fragger


----------



## DarthFader (Feb 24, 2012)

I like sci fi and i cant hit a fade for love nor money.


----------



## Captainron (Feb 24, 2012)

Was my nickname at cricket. Captained the side and they shortened my name to Ron, hence Captainron


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 24, 2012)

I have a black cat called murphy. I was worse for wear one night trying to register on eBay, and that was all I could come up with. Have stuck with it since for all webby type stuff.


----------



## Rooter (Feb 24, 2012)

Surname of roots, and my big bro had rootsy as a nickname, so I got rooter. Everyone inc my wife call me rooter.


----------



## sydney greenstreet (Feb 24, 2012)

My user name is after an actor who was in Casablanca and the Maltese Falcon.


----------



## Scouser (Feb 24, 2012)

Rooter said:



			Surname of roots, and my big bro had rootsy as a nickname, so I got rooter. Everyone inc my wife call me rooter.
		
Click to expand...

Levi??????????


----------



## gripitripit (Feb 24, 2012)

Mine is the approach I take when I tee-up the Big Dog..!!!!


----------



## Achilles (Feb 24, 2012)

I joined the forum whilst being laid off after rupturing my Achilles tendon - seemed apt at the time! Also love greek mythology so it works for that too!


----------



## connor (Feb 24, 2012)

i went real crazy with my username...

yep its my name.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 24, 2012)

Been known as Homer for years. Just seemed apt


----------



## connor (Feb 24, 2012)

any reason why your known as Homer? or just one of those nick name we all aquire?  

mine is conks.  Some how connor was turned into conks


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 24, 2012)

connor said:



			any reason why your known as Homer? or just one of those nick name we all aquire? 

mine is conks. Some how connor was turned into conks
		
Click to expand...

From memory and it was in the days when alcohol was involved, I think I was playing darts, went for a three figure checkout which I duly got but has mis read the 8 for a 6. Think someone in the background went Doh and it was born.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 24, 2012)

connor said:



			any reason why your known as Homer? or just one of those nick name we all aquire?
		
Click to expand...




HomerJSimpson said:



			From memory and it was in the days when alcohol was involved, I think I was playing darts, went for a three figure checkout which I duly got but has mis read the 8 for a 6. Think someone in the background went Doh and it was born.
		
Click to expand...

So it's got nothing to do with the fact that Homer's features were actually modelled on your good self.....?


----------



## Piece (Feb 24, 2012)

My username....errrr....ummmm....dunno.... I think it's from my cricket days when CackPiece was used.


----------



## Region3 (Feb 25, 2012)

Mine is the dvd region code for Macau.


----------



## Lump (Feb 25, 2012)

Mine was rather apt.. but is less and less so as the weeks go by. My golf clothes are starting to hang off me, which is a little annoying as I bought a fair bit just after christmas.


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 25, 2012)

MegaMan was a nickname I was given as a younger man... Not sure why but it was deemed appropiate at the time... I am actually quite short but back then I was built like a brick outhouse... Now I'm just short 'n fat ...
Any how MegaMan was already in use so swapped man for Steve my 'real' christian name...


----------



## goldenbare (Feb 25, 2012)

a tribute to my favourite golfer when I was a just starting out (for you young chaps it was Jack Nicklaus' nickname) but I had to change it a bit so not to appear to pretentious......came out a  bit odd though, as pointed out the previous time we had this thread.


----------



## sev112 (Feb 25, 2012)

The search function hasn't come up trumps, so i can't remember what feeble excusei cam up with last time this theard came up 

Must be the wine


----------



## sev112 (Feb 25, 2012)

ScienceBoy said:



			Well across other forums I have mainly golf related names, which are fairly unique there, here I wanted something non golfy.

I work as a Scientist, I have always loved science. I am male hence the boy bit...

I also kind of half stole it from the american TV show F.R.I.E.N.D.S where Ross as a kid wrote a comic called ScienceBoy.

I really like it, this is now my main forum so I like being called ScienceBoy but my mum has yet to make it a habit. At forum meets its usually shortened to SB as thats quicker... 

I have a sneaky suspicion thatto those who attended East Brighton last year SB means Society Bandit!
		
Click to expand...


Hey ScienBoy  - havent seen you on here for ages - i thought you had emigrated or something ?


----------



## rosecott (Feb 25, 2012)

It's where I live - Rose Cottage.


----------



## SocketRocket (Feb 26, 2012)

UpminsterGas11 said:



			I live in Upminster Essex, i'm a gashead(Bristol Rovers Fan) and i registered last year.
		
Click to expand...

Ah! the Gas.  As City man used to love the local derby's at Eastville before Rovers became NoMads.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 26, 2012)

My surname is Brown so it was kind of natural.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Feb 26, 2012)

sev112 said:



			Hey ScienBoy  - havent seen you on here for ages - i thought you had emigrated or something ?
		
Click to expand...

Was going to, lost job but with 3 days to go they offered me a new one! So ended up staying, whole thread on it here http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?36449-Cold-Turkey&highlight=cold+turkey


----------



## philly169 (Feb 26, 2012)

Mines my gaming name, people call me Philly as my name is Phill but the number was picked at random aeons ago.. Just sort of stuck.


----------



## Crawfy (Feb 26, 2012)

My surname is Crawford. Easy as....


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Feb 26, 2012)

I've no idea why I chose my username.  I think it came to me in a dream........


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 26, 2012)

AuburnWarrior said:



			I've no idea why I chose my username.  I think it came to me in a dream........
		
Click to expand...

It's because you are a ginger. And they are always aggressive, hence the warrior bit.


----------



## big_russ (Feb 26, 2012)

My name is Russ and I am 6'10" and 21st.


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Feb 26, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			It's because you are a ginger. And they are always aggressive, hence the warrior bit.
		
Click to expand...

No, not ginger - AUBURN!!! :whoo:


----------



## UpminsterGas11 (Feb 27, 2012)

SocketRocket said:



			Ah! the Gas.  As City man used to love the local derby's at Eastville before Rovers became NoMads.
		
Click to expand...

I loved Eastville, but there were a couple of great derbies at Twerton


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 27, 2012)

i used to run a society called oddsocks golf society. pretty simple.


----------



## CallawayKid (Feb 28, 2012)

I managed to get a set of Big Berthas cheap and a Callaway bag...mates bought me Callaway stuff for Christmas and the CallawayKid was born! Going to look a right muppet if I get new irons...!!

CK


----------

